# What a lovely pair of melons!



## Poacher (21 Aug 2020)

Only palm sized, but as Frank Zappa said, anything over a mouthful is wasted. When I entered the greenhouse yesterday morning, the smell of ripe melons was unmistakable. Time to harvest! Armed with a pair of scissors, I ascended the hastily purloined kitchen steps to reach the pair of melons which had developed on a hanging basket holding an antiquated epiphyllum - it seems they only develop where there is support, which is a valuable lesson for next year, as several potential fruits seem to have aborted when hanging in mid-air, even when tiny. I had a supply of nets from onions etc. ready to hang from the roof for support, but the fruits seem to have a mind of their own. The scissors were unnecessary, as both fruits detached from the vine spontaneously.







Hang on, I thought you said a pair? Well, dear reader, the other, only slightly larger melon didn't long survive before being consumed. after an al fresco late lunch of tomato basil and mozzarella, some of the best hummus I've ever made, and padron peppers (shop-bought, I'm afraid).
After a disappointing crop of greenhouse tomatoes, I think I'll grow more than just two afterthought melon plants next year.
For those interested, the variety was Emir.


----------



## Slioch (21 Aug 2020)

Poacher said:


> some of the best hummus I've ever made



I'm quite partial to hummus and have often thought of making my own. Care to share your recipe?


----------



## Cycleops (21 Aug 2020)

I've always liked it when one is bigger than the other, gives a bit of non conformist variety to life don't you think?
As for Hummus grab a can of chick peas drain off most of the water, add some salt, olive oil and lashings of garlic, stick in the blender and pulse it to leave it still chunky.


----------



## Poacher (21 Aug 2020)

Normally I'd take pride in soaking and long cooking dried chickpeas and using fresh pressed lemon juice, but this time I used half a tin of chickpeas left over from a not very good recipe followed by Mrs Poacher, a couple of finely chopped garlic cloves, two dessertspoons of past its sell-by date tahini, some squeezy lemon juice from a plastic lemon and some of the liquid from the tinned chickpeas, all thrown into the mini bowl of our old Magimix Cuisine and blended for quite a short time (I wasn't timing it, but probably about 30 seconds on pulse).
Topped off with some regal paprika and a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Aug 2020)

Where’s the second one? I feel 50% short changed


----------



## irw (21 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Where’s the second one? I feel 50% short changed


Click-bait at it's finest...


----------



## Cycleops (21 Aug 2020)

Thanks for that @Poacher id forgotten about the lemon juice, absolutely essential. In fact your post has made come over all esurient and I’ve just prepared a large bowl of it.


----------



## Poacher (21 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Where’s the second one? I feel 50% short changed


Remains duly rescued from the compost bin and pictured alongside the survivor.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Aug 2020)

This thread reminds me of an old ornithology joke.... Tits like melons, sparrows like worms.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

I like Skol said:


> This thread reminds me of an old ornithology joke.... Tits like melons, sparrows like worms.


I got a good slap from MrsD last week. I was merely looking over the garden fence as the neighbour likes to feed the birds.
All I said was "Tits like coconuts".


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Aug 2020)

Well you don't get many of those to the pound.


----------

